# Mec Gar magazines, blued or stainless?



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm in need of some 10rd magazines so I can legally practice with my new M9A1 and I'm set on Mec Gar. My question is how necessary is it that I opt for the stainless mags which apparently are slicker than their blued counterparts, they're just a few dollars more but I have a feeling that their shiny appearance will get on my nerves. If someone here can tell me that the blued magazines are slick enough, or that the stainless steal magazines are the only way to go I will make up my mind. THANK YOU!:smt1099


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

i don't know about beretta but, the blued mec gar mags I bought for my sig p226 are slicker than the Sig (mec gar) mags that came with my 226 I think they'd be fine but again I have no experience with the mec gar with beretta.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

8Eric6 said:


> i don't know about beretta but, the blued mec gar mags I bought for my sig p226 are slicker than the Sig (mec gar) mags that came with my 226 I think they'd be fine but again I have no experience with the mec gar with beretta.


but doesn't mec gar make berettas mags?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Check out CDNN.

Beretta Mags


----------

